# Chick hatched w/large head & bent neck



## Cyndi D

my chick hatched w/a large head & she/he can not straighten out her neck. 
what can i do for her?


----------



## Cyndi D

i went into BYC and i cant post or reply to anything... do you know why?


----------



## Cyndi D

i just cked on my wry neck chick and she is fine and normal looking... ya!! she is huge, maybe that is why she had a slow start... she was cramped in her shell. and there is a 3rd chick... a Red Dorking Orp mix... im curious to see what this one turns out to look like.


----------



## Yorkshire Coop

Cyndi D said:


> i went into BYC and i cant post or reply to anything... do you know why?



BYC is moving home to new servers/software platform so I'm afraid while the massive amounts of data are moved it's in read only mode.
This will take a few days.
https://www.backyardherds.com/threa...ogress-updates-discussion-thread.35849/unread




Cyndi D said:


> i just cked on my wry neck chick and she is fine and normal looking... ya!! she is huge, maybe that is why she had a slow start... she was cramped in her shell. and there is a 3rd chick... a Red Dorking Orp mix... im curious to see what this one turns out to look like.



Glad your chick is doing well, often after hatch it can take a while for them to straighten out. After all they have been pretty squashed in their shell! Hatching is also very hard work for them so lots of resting/sleeping post hatch is quite normal.

Good luck with your chicks


----------



## aart

Cyndi D said:


> i just cked on my wry neck chick and she is fine and normal looking... ya!! she is huge, maybe that is why she had a slow start... she was cramped in her shell. and there is a 3rd chick... a Red Dorking Orp mix... im curious to see what this one turns out to look like.





Yorkshire Coop said:


> Glad your chick is doing well, often after hatch it can take a while for them to straighten out. After all they have been pretty squashed in their shell! Hatching is also very hard work for them so lots of resting/sleeping post hatch is quite normal.
> 
> Good luck with your chicks



Indeed, sometimes you wonder if they'll make it, they are so helpless and floppy when first out of shell, then an hour later they are pecking at their hatch mates and bopping all over the place!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Cyndi D said:


> i just cked on my wry neck chick and she is fine and normal looking... ya!! she is huge, maybe that is why she had a slow start... she was cramped in her shell. and there is a 3rd chick... a Red Dorking Orp mix... im curious to see what this one turns out to look like.


 glad to hear it is doing better!
when a chick actually hatches the muscle on the back of their head swells and contracts to help with zipping and the swelling usually goes down within an hour or so after hatching and as far as the wry neck it sounds like it is gone now? 
otherwise electrolytes/vitamins can help with that

Good luck and congrats on the new baby!!!


----------



## Miss Lydia

Congrats Cyndi sounds like it has recovered from hatching!!


----------



## Cyndi D

@ yourkshire thank you for the info on BYC moving data... and thanks for the info on my little chick or should i say huge chick, she looks like she is 3 days old already.

@ Miss Lydia... yes, she has recovered. how are yours hatching along?

the chick in the foreground is the one w/t big head, she has grown into it already...
the little one on the far right is the last to hatch and not fluffed out yet.


----------



## Miss Lydia

Such a pretty chick to have looked so strange when it hatched.  

The other 2 are precious too.


----------



## Finnie

What kind of chick is the big one?


----------



## Miss Lydia

Finnie said:


> What kind of chick is the big one?


A giant one.  lol


----------

